# Looking for a grain free, potatoe free, egg and chicken free dog food?



## Kadreena (Jan 3, 2013)

Currently my dog is on natures variety, but do to this product actually coming out to 98$ per bag I would like to find a lower cost alternative. So far by process of elimination we have been through quite a few foods and reasoned out that grains, potatoes, duck, eggs and chicken seem to be problems or at least food containing these high on the ingredient list are.

This is the ingredient list for the natures variety she is on now, can anyone find something comparable?
Ingredients
Venison Meal, Lamb Meal, Turkey Meal, Tapioca, Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Sun-Cured Alfalfa Meal, Turkey Liver, Pumpkinseeds, Natural Turkey Flavor, Freeze Dried Venison, Freeze Dried Lamb Liver, Freeze Dried Lamb Heart, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Beta-Carotene, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide), Montmorillonite Clay, Freeze Dried Ground Lamb Bone, Apples, Carrots, Butternut Squash, Ground Flaxseed, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Dried Kelp, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Salmon Oil, Rosemary Extract, Olive Oil, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Inulin, Rosemary, Sage, Clove, Yeast Culture (Saccharomyces Cerevisiae), Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Extract.

Also I would like it to be available in Calgary, as I do not and will not order online.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I feed my allergy dog, Maddie, California Natural Grain Free Salmon Meal and Peas Formula. It's limited ingredient: Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural. It also comes in Kangaroo, which I understand is pretty expensive. I haven't tried it yet: Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural. I'm not sure how much a large bag costs, but I buy a small bag of the Salmon for $14.99 (before tax), which is less than most premium brands.


----------



## Kadreena (Jan 3, 2013)

the last food before this one was horizon legacy a fish formula with peas. so I m hesitant to try another seeing as she did well a first on that food then developed a very red raw rash that took weeks to clear up after a food change. Ideally I'd like to avoid peas to just to be on the safe side, I assumed it may have been the egg in the horizon but I would rather not risk that it was the peas as this rash was very intense.

horizon legacy fish formula:

Salmon, Salmon Meal, Peas, Pea Starch, Menhadon Meal, Salmon Oil (Preserved with mixed tocopherols), Pea Fibre, Alfalfa, Flaxseed, Loquid Egg Product, Carrots, Apples, Broccoli, Bok Choy, Cabbage, Blueberries, Salt, Fructooligosaccharides, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulphate, Dried Saccharomyces Cerevisiae Fermentation Extract, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Extract, Pineapple, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Rhizopus Oryzae Fermentation Extract, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifiobacterium Bifidum Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Niacin, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Ferrous Sulphate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Sulphate, Zinc Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Sulphate, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Magnesium Oxide.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

California Natural Salmon and Pea - Grain Free. It is limited ingredient.

Salmon Meal, Peas, Green Lentils, Red Lentils, Sunflower Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a Source of Vitamin E), Flaxseed, Pea Fiber, Calcium Carbonate, Natural Flavors, Salt, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate) Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Betaine Hydrochloride, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Beta Carotene, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Biotin, Folic Acid)

ETA: Oops! I see someone else recommended it...and that you want to avoid peas...


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Kadreena said:


> the last food before this one was horizon legacy a fish formula with peas. so I m hesitant to try another seeing as she did well a first on that food then developed a very red raw rash that took weeks to clear up after a food change. Ideally I'd like to avoid peas to just to be on the safe side, I assumed it may have been the egg in the horizon but I would rather not risk that it was the peas as this rash was very intense.
> 
> horizon legacy fish formula:
> 
> Salmon, Salmon Meal, Peas, Pea Starch, Menhadon Meal, Salmon Oil (Preserved with mixed tocopherols), Pea Fibre, Alfalfa, Flaxseed, Loquid Egg Product, Carrots, Apples, Broccoli, Bok Choy, Cabbage, Blueberries, Salt, Fructooligosaccharides, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulphate, Dried Saccharomyces Cerevisiae Fermentation Extract, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Extract, Pineapple, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Rhizopus Oryzae Fermentation Extract, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifiobacterium Bifidum Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Niacin, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Ferrous Sulphate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Sulphate, Zinc Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Sulphate, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Magnesium Oxide.


Wow, this formula has 3 pea sources - that's a lot! Pea heavy kibbles cause my boxer to have loose poo too, so I avoid them, and he doesn't have a lot of issues. It also has alfalfa, which drives my westie nuts. I also noticed it has an egg product in it, which you said you didn't want. Finally, it has cabbage, which is a known gas producer.

California Natural has *fewer* ingredients (LID kibble), making it easier to pinpoint a problem. When looking for a new kibble, I always try a small bag first, in case it doesn't work out. Thank goodness, my poodle can eat almost anything, as long as it's grain free, so he gets all the rejects - lol!


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

You could try Nutrisca Lamb. The chicken fat shouldn't cause any problems because it is clarified.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

What about turkey based foods? Are sweet potatoes ok? 

Pure Vita has a grain free turkey based food, but uses peas and sweet potato.

Zigniture has 3 grain free, potato free, chicken free, egg free foods: a lamb base, turkey base and fish base food. The do seem to use a lot of peas, but when dealing with allergies, I would still give them a try. 

Earthborn Meadow Feast and Great Plains Feast are some other options. My dogs did very well on both these formulas.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Grandma Lucy's could be an option for you. It's dehydrated though. I'm not sure if it's available where you are. It might be worth looking into though.


----------



## Kadreena (Jan 3, 2013)

riddick4811 said:


> What about turkey based foods? Are sweet potatoes ok?
> 
> Pure Vita has a grain free turkey based food, but uses peas and sweet potato.
> 
> ...


Those all either contain peas or eggs and aren't available here.
anyone have experience trying a dog with potato problems on sweet potato? 
I really would like to avoid peas and eggs seeing as the last food was such a flop, btw gas has only been a problem with duck based food.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Kadreena said:


> Those all either contain peas or eggs and aren't available here.
> anyone have experience trying a dog with potato problems on sweet potato?
> I really would like to avoid peas and eggs seeing as the last food was such a flop, btw gas has only been a problem with duck based food.


So is tapioca the only carb source you can have? You said no grains, no potatoes and now no peas. I would think a raw diet would probably be better and cheaper than trying to find a food with none of those ingredients. Unless you just stick with what you are using. Most all grain free foods are going to use some from of peas or potatoes. Only a few use tapioca and most that do, use peas and/or potatoes too. 

And plus unless you have had an allergy test, you are just guessing. Unless you do an elimination diet. It could be all, none or some of those ingredients causing the issue. It could be a minor ingredient in the food that you are not even noticing. 

Allergies can be a pain. I have a dog that it give me migraines to find a food that he does well on. And even when I do, it doesn't last for long. After a few bags, he starts having some issue with it.


----------



## Kadreena (Jan 3, 2013)

I am really starting to think raw will be our way to go, that or bite the bullet on the price of the current food.
I recently heard mention of a vet here who does a decently priced allergy test, I'm trying to find out who it is as it was mentioned in passing by a one time grooming client, all I know is it was a holistic vet and she is apparently charging 200$ for the test. could be a sham but worth looking into. 

It was a shot in the dark that there would be another food similar to this one, just my hopefull bank account lol.
I did hear mention of orijen replacing their potato with red lentils but I cannot find an ingredient list for this new formula? does anyone know where its listed?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

What about a canned food? Though I guess it would probably be more expensive. I like NV ingredient wise but have heard they are high in ash suggesting the quality of the meat meals isn't the best (high in bone).


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I thought my dog had a potato sensitivity, but it turned out to be just fish related. I would try to eliminate fish and see what happens. He used to get diarrhea and vomit a lot! Trying to eliminate, grains, potatoes, peas, chicken AND eggs in a kibble is very difficult. There needs to be some kind of carb source. Maybe the Natural balance duck/legume… nope that has peas in it. Ziwipeak? Or time to try a raw diet? I don't think you're going to get everything eliminated if you stick with a kibble. But good luck.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

What about Canine Caviar free range Buffalo:

Ingredients: Buffalo Meal, Chickpea, Lamb Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Buffalo Tripe Meal, Sun-Cured Alfalfa, Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Culture, Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Culture, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Culture, Sun-Cured Kelp, FOS (prebiotic), Calcium Proteinate, Sodium Chloride, Lecithin, Choline Chloride, Parsley, Fenugreek, Peppermint, Taurine, Selenium, Whole Clove Garlic, Vitamin E, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin C, Papaya, Rose Hips, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Niacin, Beta-Carotene, Manganese Proteinate, Vitamin D3, Biotin, Vitamin A, Riboflavin, Vitamin B-12, Potassium Proteinate, Folic Acid.



Canine Caviar Free Range Buffalo Grain Free ALS Dinner


----------



## Kadreena (Jan 3, 2013)

As far as I've found canine caviar is not available here, I've seen the ingredient and would be interested to try it.

As for canned food, for the price I would pay to feed a 55 pound boxer pitbull cross high quality canned, I may as well just feed raw.


----------

